# Reinstalling VISTA without losing precious data



## dedous (Sep 26, 2008)

Hello Guys!

I have been facing a very hard problem here. I came home other day and opened my laptop. I noticed it was shutting down from a windows update. Sinec i knew those tings may take a while I decided to get a beer. So, I got up, but I stumbled on the power cord and the pc was off. After restarting i got an error saying that the file was corrupt bla bal bal

Now nothing works. Even safemode won't boot.

Fair enough. I thengot my friend's VISTA installation CD (his is home edition, the one I HAD on my pc was business) and it seems that the PC can reinstall it okay.

But here is the question. I have tons of data on my pc. They ae all over. Most of it are in the Desktop or in My Documetns folder. The questions is: If I repair windows or reinstall it will I lose all thatd data?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

See how much this helps: http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/tutorial148.html


----------

